# World War Hulk vs Tobi's army.



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

Hulk has declared war against Tobi due to the atrocities he has committed. Kabuto is willing to help Tobi out in this war.

Location: Madara v. Five Kages.
Distance: 30 meters.
Knowledge: Full for both sides. 
State of Mind: IC
Tobi leads the army with his Edo Jinchurikis. 

NOTE: This is World War Hulk, not World Breaker. Hulk and Banner are working together in this battle. Banner is in possession of Banner tech here. Itachi and Nagato possess Edo Tensei stamina but not immortality. Every Akatsuki member are in possession of their tools and weapons before they died in the series. Every single Edo Tensei within the current Ninja war is being utilized here against Hulk.

Who wins?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2012)

it don't make a difference.. they still get stomp

and I never understood the difference between WWH and WBH.. isn't WWH, a hulk holding back?


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> it don't make a difference.. they still get stomp



_It's not a stomp by any means unless Hulk goes out of character._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 17, 2012)

You can't be serious...this is a joke thread right?



PumpMastaFlex said:


> Hulk has declared war against Tobi due to the atrocities he has committed. Kabuto is willing to help Tobi out in this war.
> 
> Location: Madara v. Five Kages.
> Distance: 30 meters.
> ...




They're the same persona, the only difference is that Hulk was purposfully holding back during World War Hulk so he wouldn't fuck over the planet.

Edit: Yes it is a stomp. Normal Savage Hulk would be to much for Tobi's army, let alone the most powerful Persona of the character


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2012)

Even if he IC.. he still murderstomp everybody


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 17, 2012)

But guise, I have heard Tobi can fire seven Bijudama nao.


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

> They're the same persona, the only difference is that Hulk was purposfully holding back during World War Hulk so he wouldn't fuck over the planet.


_No the World Breaker is when he becomes angrier and thus, a vast amount of power increase. There's a big difference between World War and World Breaker in terms of feats. World Breaker is a planet buster by feats, World War is barely multi-states. I restricted World Breaker which implies his feats, which is too much for the Naruto characters to handle.
_


> Edit: Yes it is a stomp. Normal Savage Hulk would be to much for Tobi's army, let alone the most powerful Persona of the character.


_Normal Savage Hulk loses to people he shouldn't due to both PIS, vast amounts of power and thus, restraints, and his own stupidity. Note that those people are beings liaison to Captain America or Spider-Mans level of physical attributes. The majority of shinobis here are smarter than Captain America, faster than Spider-Man, and skilled in combat. He depicts any of that here, and he will get his soul absorbed by Human Path or sealed up by Totsaku sword._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 17, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> _No the World Breaker is when he becomes angrier and thus, a vast amount of power increase. There's a big difference between World War and World Breaker in terms of feats. World Breaker is a planet buster by feats, World War is barely multi-states. I restricted World Breaker which implies his feats, which is too much for the Naruto characters to handle.
> _
> 
> _Normal Savage Hulk loses to people he shouldn't due to both PIS, vast amounts of power and thus, restraints, and his own stupidity. He depicts any of that here, and he will get his soul absorbed or sealed up._



You sound like your getting your information from Wikipedia...

Again there is no difference between the two, Amadeus Cho (who was present during World War Hulk) actually commented on it when Hulk went Worldbreaker recently, he even made a reference to how Hulk almost sank part of the United States when he was last in the Persona (World War Hulk again) before starting to hold himself back.


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

> and I never understood the difference between WWH and WBH.. isn't WWH, a hulk holding back?



_World War Hulk is the version that fought the Marvel Illumanati during the series of WWH, World Breaker is a planet buster by feats. World War Hulk doesn't possess the raw power liaison to World Breaker by feats._


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

> You sound like your getting your information from Wikipedia...


_ and in addition to these threads, I have created a respect thread for Hulk... it's incomplete however. _



> Again there is no difference between the two, Amadeus Cho (who was present during World War Hulk) actually commented on it when Hulk went Worldbreaker recently, he even made a reference to how Hulk almost sank part of the United States when he was last in the Persona (World War Hulk again) before starting to hold himself back.


_There is NO difference between the two, it's the Hulk. Hulk's power is incredible. World War Hulk is the weaker incarnation because he is holding that power back and I made it World War Hulk for a reason, his feats. His feats aren't going to one side this battle, World Breaker's is._


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2012)

I knew I was right WWH is the same as WBH... WWH was even saying he was holding back... did you read Heart of the Monster? WBH is when he stops holding back and get serious and lol no Hulk would stomp naruto-verse... he has godly reincarnation.. multiple souls I think and they cannot even harm him


----------



## Glorioesrain (Feb 17, 2012)

(<({O})>) How fast is W.W.Hulk?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2012)

Hypersonic but still nobody can harm him in naruto-verse and he can easily tank or regen from anything they ever shown..


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I knew I was right WWH is the same as WBH... WWH was even saying he was holding back... did you read Heart of the Monster? WBH is when he stops holding back and get serious and lol no Hulk would stomp naruto-verse... he has godly reincarnation.. multiple souls I think and they cannot even harm him



_Hulk is Hulk, there is no difference. The incarnations of power however is. What I've been stating all this time is that I'm using World War Hulk, not World Breaker or in other words, I'm restricting World Breaker's feats for obvious reasons and thus, the incarnation itself. This is limited to the World War Hulk incarnation only. No loopholes. As for the soul bit, Hulk has two souls, not multiples, himself and Banner._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 17, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> _ and in addition to these threads, I have created a respect thread for Hulk... it's incomplete however. _
> 
> 
> _There is NO difference between the two, it's the Hulk. Hulk's power is incredible. World War Hulk is the weaker incarnation because he is holding that power back and I made it World War Hulk for a reason, his feats. His feats aren't going to one side this battle, World Breaker's is._



Too bad Heart of the Monster (and Amadeus Cho) prove you wrong as noted in said story World War Hulk was the Worldbreaker persona purposfully repressing himself so he wouldn't sink the United States.

Secondly you act like World War Hulk wouln't outright bitch slap Tobi's army with no effort...when that's exactly what he'll do


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Hypersonic but still nobody can harm him in naruto-verse and he can easily tank or regen from anything they ever shown..



_Hulk isn't exactly hypersonic. He can react at very high levels of speed on SOME occasions but not every single time. He mostly moves at superhuman levels above peak humans but slower than Spider-Man. He cannot fight at hypersonic speeds but he can react very fast. Can Hulk tank or regenerate from having his soul sealed up or absorbed?_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 17, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> _Hulk is Hulk, there is no difference. The incarnations of power however is. What I've been stating all this time is that I'm using World War Hulk, not World Breaker or in other words, I'm restricting World Breaker's feats for obvious reasons and thus, the incarnation itself. This is limited to the World War Hulk incarnation only. No loopholes. As for the soul bit, Hulk has two souls, not multiples, himself and Banner._



Bullshit

There is a difference between Personas. Your going to stand there and tell me there's no difference between Grey Hulk/Joe Fixit and Green Hulk or Devil Hulk and Green Hulk?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2012)

Something about hulk smashing


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2012)

hulk slower than spiderman...

Seriously.. Savage Hulk would stomp the naruto-verse

This is a man that withstood a scream from BB replica, Statement Sentry in Manhattan, and was about to sink the eastern side of a continent before turning into what you call WB..

He has tango with FTL fighters before.. he has multiple persona or souls I think..


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

> Too bad Heart of the Monster (and Amadeus Cho) prove you wrong as noted in said story World War Hulk was the Worldbreaker persona purposfully repressing himself so he wouldn't sink the United States.


_He would have sunk the Eastern Seaboard within three steps due to his inexperience with his World Breaker powers. I know what World Breaker and World War is. Do you understand why I'm restricting World Breaker however? I'm restricting his power and feats._



> Secondly you act like World War Hulk wouln't outright bitch slap Tobi's army with no effort...when that's exactly what he'll do


_Oh he could, because that's exactly what he did to Ghost Rider, the Skrull Black Bolt, Iron Man, and so on. True that no ninjas possess their levels of durability, but they do possess Edo Tensei immortality and a plethora of abilities that could cause Hulk a lot of trouble and could have a chance to take him down._


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> hulk slower than spiderman



_Spider-Man is incredibly fast and agile. He has reacted to a sniper shot from 10-15 feet away with his Spider-Sense and he's capable of keeping up and outmaneuvering Extremis Iron Man, whom can react in Picoseconds and is a confirmed hypersonic, which makes Iron Man faster than any Shinobis in the Naruto universe, and every single fight Spider-Man has engaged against the Hulk depicts that Spider-Man can outmaneuver the Hulk._



> Bullshit
> 
> There is a difference between Personas. Your going to stand there and tell me there's no difference between Grey Hulk/Joe Fixit and Green Hulk or Devil Hulk and Green Hulk?


_I was focusing on the subject in hand that you brought up which was both World War and World Breaker, not Joe Fixit and so on. Fact is, I restricted World Breaker which means Hulk CANNOT go World Breaker nor duplicate his feats._


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you just compare Ghost Rider, the Skrull Black Bolt, Iron Man to tobi army 

and Hulk is hypersonic with hypersonic+ reactions

but you didn't seem to mention SM pre-cog ability


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

> This is a man that withstood a scream from BB replica, Statement Sentry in Manhattan


_I'm well aware of what his feats are. Tell me this, does a scream = space-time ninjutsus? Does it produce the same conclusion like soul absorption?_



> and was about to sink the eastern side of a continent before turning into what you call WB..


_He was turning into World Breaker in that exact moment. Proof? He yelled "Before I break the World!" AND the amount of Gamma Radiation he emitted.
_


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

> Did you just compare Ghost Rider, the Skrull Black Bolt, Iron Man to tobi army


_I used them as examples to showcase Hulks' character and how he fights in character. That does not equal comparing and contrasting, it's using examples._


> and Hulk is hypersonic with hypersonic+ reactions


_Yet he's been outmaneuvered by Captain America and characters of the like. Hulk doesn't fight that fast and the showings that include him preforming such feats doesn't exist when he's fighting beings liaison to ninjas physically._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 17, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> _He would have sunk the Eastern Seaboard within three steps due to his inexperience with his World Breaker powers. I know what World Breaker and World War is. Do you understand why I'm restricting World Breaker however? I'm restricting his power and feats._
> 
> 
> _*Oh he could, because that's exactly what he did to Ghost Rider, the Skrull Black Bolt, Iron Man, and so on*. True that no ninjas possess their levels of durability, but they do possess Edo Tensei immortality and a plethora of abilities that could cause Hulk a lot of trouble and could have a chance to take him down._





I'm sorry but you seem to be implying that Johnny Blaze and Iron Man couldn't slaughter Tobi's army with complete ease...or maybe that's me imagining things


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

> I'm sorry but you seem to be implying that Johnny Blaze and Iron Man couldn't slaughter Tobi's army with complete ease...or maybe that's me imagining things


_That's you  Seriously however you could make a thread of Blaze v. Tobi's army or Iron Man v. Tobi's army and see what my reply would be. You could most likely guess it however due to what I've just stated about Iron Man. I used them as examples. Nothing more._


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


>



_Wolverine and Deadpool have been stated to move so fast that they appear as a blur to the human eye, that doesn't make them supersonic let alone, hypersonic. How fast was the guy Hulk was fighting? Did anything in that scan or pages afterwards explain how fast he was moving? For all we know, Hulk could have been moving as fast as three hundred miles per hour. I repeat, I know what Hulk's feats are. _


----------



## Glorioesrain (Feb 17, 2012)

(<({O})>) You know, there are quite a phew ninja in Tobi's yard who could Solo him.

Muu flies, 7-tailed Bijuu/Jin flies, deidara flies, all three employ aerial tactics for starters.

Im embattled, identifying an appropriate means for his triumph..

Your thoughts? ___ _ ___


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 18, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> _It's not a stomp by any means unless Hulk goes out of character._



I would caution you about your next few posts they will determine your future here





PumpMastaFlex said:


> _No the World Breaker is when he becomes angrier and thus, a vast amount of power increase. There's a big difference between World War and World Breaker in terms of feats. World Breaker is a planet buster by feats, World War is barely multi-states. I restricted World Breaker which implies his feats, which is too much for the Naruto characters to handle.
> _[]



first of all you seem to be implying multi state level destructive capacity isn't a thread to Naruto..when it dramatically exceeds anything generated in the entire HST combined

secondly: you either do not know what the hell your talking about or you are actively engaging in dishonest misrepresentation of feats..as Gray Hulk has shattered planetoids before and he is far weaker than WWH




PumpMastaFlex said:


> _The majority of shinobis here are smarter than Captain America, faster than Spider-Man, and skilled in combat. He depicts any of that here, and he will get his soul absorbed by Human Path or sealed up by Totsaku sword._




this is also false..secondly they aren't smarter than Captain America and only the jinchuuriki can beat spiderman and you;'d be either A massively biased or B a liar to claim other wise..C possible both

so which is it?



PumpMastaFlex said:


> He depicts any of that here, and he will get his soul absorbed by Human Path or sealed up by Totsaku sword.



and you feel this happens despite Hulk having a history of resisting soul rapes? Punching out spirits and the like? 






PumpMastaFlex said:


> _World War Hulk is the version that fought the Marvel Illumanati during the series of WWH, World Breaker is a planet buster by feats. World War Hulk doesn't possess the raw power liaison to World Breaker by feats._



you flat out are officially engaging in dishonesty at this point




PumpMastaFlex said:


> _ and in addition to these threads, I have created a respect thread for Hulk... it's incomplete however. _



you're from comic vine? Ah now i understand...that automatically makes you an invalid and untrustworthy source



PumpMastaFlex said:


> _He would have sunk the Eastern Seaboard within three steps due to his inexperience with his World Breaker powers. I know what World Breaker and World War is. Do you understand why I'm restricting World Breaker however? I'm restricting his power and feats._
> ]



and that you feel this restriction matters is absolutely hilarious and comical

that you think it magically invalidates his superiority to incarnations that have had half their bodies converted to anti matter and shrugged that off or punched out souls..is also funny as shit




PumpMastaFlex said:


> _I'm well aware of what his feats are. Tell me this, does a scream = space-time ninjutsus? Does it produce the same conclusion like soul absorption?_



............................

 

first of all that blackbolt was a skrull second of all even knowing that..did you just seriously claim ninjutsu is superior to his screaming?



Byrdman said:


> Did you just compare Ghost Rider, the Skrull Black Bolt, Iron Man to tobi army
> 
> and Hulk is hypersonic with hypersonic+ reactions
> 
> but you didn't seem to mention SM pre-cog ability



the funny part Spiderman is vastly superior to 95% of the naruto roster yet he seems to think they aren't

really Comic Vine was a den of degenerates and fantards once..I was told it improved vastly..and then he manifests on this site with this thread..and it makes me sad to see we lost another forum to this shit




PumpMastaFlex said:


> _I used them as examples to showcase Hulks' character and how he fights in character. That does not equal comparing and contrasting, it's using examples._



you're examples are invalidated by the fact that said characters could casually solo the HST



Emperor Joker said:


> I'm sorry but you seem to be implying that Johnny Blaze and Iron Man couldn't slaughter Tobi's army with complete ease...or maybe that's me imagining things



he shares RK's views on spiderman and is using low end showings as though they were valid evidence which is a phenom brigade tactic

are you seriously surprised he'd stoop to dishonest analogies?



Glorioesrain said:


> (<({O})>) You know, there are quite a phew ninja in Tobi's yard who could Solo him.



nothing in the HST or power six stands a chance against someone who managed to last five seconds against Strange..even if that was largely PIS



Glorioesrain said:


> ]Muu flies, 7-tailed Bijuu/Jin flies, deidara flies, all three employ aerial tactics for starters.



Muu takes to the air and rock thrown with the force to shatter entire mountain ranges impacts against his skull pulverizing it

hulk grabs the tailed beasts and snaps their necks after walking through their attacks juggernaut style while laughing like a maniacal lunatic

Deidera gets his own bomb shoved up his ass




Glorioesrain said:


> Your thoughts? ___ _ ___



that you're wrong dude


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 18, 2012)

While Hulk is running around slaughtering Bijuu and other mooks, Itachi sneaks up in a blindspot and shoves the Totsuka no Tsurugi up his anus like a fucking ninja.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Feb 18, 2012)

The thread doesn't even deserve a gif.

I'm pretty sure the weakest incarnation of Hulk could wreck most of the Naruto-verse in about 15 seconds.


----------



## Es (Feb 18, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> While Hulk is running around slaughtering Bijuu and other mooks, Itachi sneaks up in a blindspot and shoves the Totsuka no Tsurugi up his anus like a fucking ninja.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 18, 2012)

what the hell is this shit??? PumpMastaFlex what in the world are you thinking?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 18, 2012)

I like how someone stated Muu was gonna be a threat.. dust release isn't killing the hulk.. MB isn't killing the hulk, Soul attacks isn't killing the hulk.. what else is useless.. just about everything ..


----------



## death1217 (Feb 18, 2012)

Lmao, how did these reach 2 pages?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 18, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> _That's you  Seriously however you could make a thread of Blaze v. Tobi's army or Iron Man v. Tobi's army and see what my reply would be. You could most likely guess it however due to what I've just stated about Iron Man. I used them as examples. Nothing more._



please no. naruto is not a good enough manga to warrant even the attention of getting raped by johnny or iron man


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 18, 2012)

death1217 said:


> Lmao, how did these reach 2 pages?



this guy is trying really hard to prove that human ninjas can beat the hulk.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Feb 18, 2012)

(<({O})>) @ ImmortalWatchDog: Planetoids.. I see now.. 

I had yet come to realize the extent of W.W.H capabilities.. 
By way of contributions to this thread, and P.M.F's standing on feats, while not debunked, I drew a warped perception, I was simply misinformed.

Your insight is & was appreciated- 

How do you think W.W.H would likely dominate, if not by an overwhelming speed advantage, while both yards share full detail? Encode creativity in their destruction.

Your/anyone Thoughts? ___ _ ___


----------



## Byrd (Feb 18, 2012)

He can literally clap and destroy a ton in the naruto-verse.. he claps are more powerful than hurricane winds... he has tank being in Gamma Bombs, Nukes, regen from literally nothing.. held together a planet, lifted 150 billion ton mountain range.. etc

I still would like to know from him... how does naruto-verse stand a chance at all


----------



## Glorioesrain (Feb 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> He can literally clap and destroy a ton in the naruto-verse.. he claps are more powerful than hurricane winds... he has tank being in Gamma Bombs, Nukes, regen from literally nothing.. held together a planet, lifted 150 billion ton mountain range.. etc
> 
> I still would like to know from him... how does naruto-verse stand a chance at all


 
(<({O})>) Indeed. 

Aerial assaults the primary means I innately imagined.. 

I withdraw my statement, for now.

Lets wait and see.. how P.M.F intends W.W.H will fall. ___ _ ___


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> He can literally clap and destroy a ton in the naruto-verse.. he claps are more powerful than hurricane winds... he has tank being in Gamma Bombs, Nukes, regen from literally nothing.. held together a planet, lifted 150 billion ton mountain range.. etc
> 
> I still would like to know from him... how does naruto-verse stand a chance at all


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 18, 2012)

Glorioesrain said:


> (<({O})>) @ ImmortalWatchDog: Planetoids.. I see now..
> 
> I had yet come to realize the extent of W.W.H capabilities..
> By way of contributions to this thread, and P.M.F's standing on feats, while not debunked, I drew a warped perception, I was simply misinformed.
> ...



the only person claiming a speed edge is the OP'er and he's wrong


----------



## FireEel (Feb 18, 2012)

Why not use Hulk's low feats as well?

If we only acknowledge the ones such as him fighting the herald-levels like Silver Surfer, Thor, Hercules or entire teams of Avengers, X-Men etc...obviously Tobi's army don't stand a chance. Pure feats alone mean Hulk could just break the continent.

Then again, when we have normal street-levelers going against the likes of Hulk, he isn't going thunder clap-happy or at full power.

That's why there are occasions when someone like Spiderman is able to tangle with Hulk briefly, why Wolverine, Giant Man and even Captain America have even been able to defeat the Hulk.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 18, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> But guise, I have heard Tobi can fire seven Bijudama nao.


He could spam as many as he likes, they won't hurt the hulk.

Ok pumpmasterflex, first of all, it would be helpful to your standing here to admit hulk wins and leave, as you obviously don't know what you are talking about and are making yourself look like an idiot. Even if you know as much about hulk as you claim you do, you obvoiusly need to read up on narutoverse and general battledome debating. Oh, and stop using italics all the time, it's almost as annoying as caps lock.


PumpMastaFlex said:


> Hulk isn't exactly hypersonic. He can react at very high levels of speed on SOME occasions but not every single time. He mostly moves at superhuman levels above peak humans but slower than Spider-Man. He cannot fight at hypersonic speeds but he can react very fast. Can Hulk tank or regenerate from having his soul sealed up or absorbed?


You could say that about every character. They don't go at full speed all the time because they can't be bothered, PIS, tiredness, conserving energy, or they are going at that speed but currently aren't showing it in a quantifiable way. It's like the fact that you normally are walking or eve sitting down doesn't mean that you can't go at sprinting speed if bloodlusted.


PumpMastaFlex said:


> Spider-Man is incredibly fast and agile. He has reacted to a sniper shot from 10-15 feet away with his Spider-Sense and he's capable of keeping up and outmaneuvering Extremis Iron Man, whom can react in Picoseconds and is a confirmed hypersonic, which makes Iron Man faster than any Shinobis in the Naruto universe, and every single fight Spider-Man has engaged against the Hulk depicts that Spider-Man can outmaneuver the Hulk.


a) There is such a thing as jobbing an PIS you know.
b)Has spiderman ever fought WWH, though?
c)Most fights show batman beating wonder woman without prep. But thar doesn't mean he can, without plot to back him up.
d)Iron man and Spiderman could also solo narutoverse, what's your point?


PumpMastaFlex said:


> Hulk doesn't fight that fast and the showings that include him preforming such feats doesn't exist when he's fighting beings liaison to ninjas physically.


Hang on a minute, did you just imply fighting ninjas magically reduces the hulk's speed?


Glorioesrain said:


> How do you think W.W.H would likely dominate, if not by an overwhelming speed advantage, while both yards share full detail? Encode creativity in their destruction.


Hulk sits on a sun lounger drinking lemonade and punches the characters as they come towards him.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

Curbstawmp in favor of WWH


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> this guy is trying really hard to prove that human ninjas can beat the hulk.



_I'm not trying at all as a matter of fact. All I'm doing is showcasing that the shinobis have a chance or two and that it's not an all out stomp as many others claim. To automatically assume that Hulk would be able to resist attacks such as soul absorption, soul sealing, space-time techniques, and everything else that is going to come Hulk's way is just idiocy. I know for a fact Hulk would win, I'm arguing for the shinobis as they actually have some sort of a chance due to versatility and due to Hulk being in character. If you reread all of my posts, you can clearly see that I haven't said ANYTHING that insinuates anything depicting the shinobis victory.
_


> He can literally clap and destroy a ton in the naruto-verse.. he claps are more powerful than hurricane winds... he has tank being in Gamma Bombs, Nukes, regen from literally nothing..


_Has he ever regenerated from having his soul absorbed? Has he ever tanked an attack that can warp him into another dimension? Has he ever regenerated from being sealed into another world? Oh wait... that's how he arrived on Sakaar for years isn't it?_



> held together a planet


_Did I not state that I restricted World Breaker Hulk and his feats? I suggest rereading the pages before he held Sakaar.
_


> lifted 150 billion ton mountain range.. etc


_That was a cover and he was SUPPORTING a small amount of the mountain, he didn't actually lift 150 billion tons altogether. 
_


> Ok pumpmasterflex, first of all, it would be helpful to your standing here to admit hulk wins and leave


_Did I ever even state that the shinobis win? All I have been doing is showcasing enough feats to insinuate that the shinobis have chances to win here and can take some wins. Adding balance to the thread as you can say.
_


> > as you obviously don't know what you are talking about and are making yourself look like an idiot.


The night is darkest before the dawn. All I'm doing is providing points that showcase Hulk can lose a few to the shinobis. Tell me what's more ridiculous however, me providing reasons of how the Shinobis have some form of chances or other users claiming Hulk is hypersonic and that he can tank soul absorption?



> Even if you know as much about hulk as you claim you do, you obvoiusly need to read up on narutoverse and general battledome debating.


I've read up on the Narutoverse plenty already thank you so thus, your point is merely an opinion warped by disagreement. 



> Oh, and stop using italics all the time, it's almost as annoying as caps lock.


_I'll do this, I'll stop using italics for you specifically. _



> You could say that about every character. They don't go at full speed all the time because they can't be bothered, PIS, tiredness, conserving energy, or they are going at that speed but currently aren't showing it in a quantifiable way. It's like the fact that you normally are walking or eve sitting down doesn't mean that you can't go at sprinting speed if bloodlusted.


What's more consistent however? Hulk being outpaced by the likes of Spider-Man and occasionally Wolverine, or Hulk actually moving beyond the supersonic barrier? I haven't even seen a feat that insinuates Hulk to be hypersonic at all. Hulk is fast in his own right yes, but he's clearly not hypersonic. nor can he fight anywhere near that fast.


> a) There is such a thing as jobbing an PIS you know.


You're debating for Hulk are you not? Why would you even claim such a thing if the purpose that was used was to limit Hulk's power? It's called bad writing or plot induced stupidity. Character's such as Thor and such are so powerful that they have to either be held back when fighting weaker beings or written to godly levels beyond his own power to fight against the Phoenix. 


> b)Has spiderman ever fought WWH, though?


Tell me who's more powerful and faster and then, back up what you've just claimed, classic Hulk or WWH.


> c)Most fights show batman beating wonder woman without prep. But thar doesn't mean he can, without plot to back him up.


First you claimed there is no such thing as pis, now you're attempting to use plot to defend your claim. Quite contradictory isn't it? This shows me your debating not based on skills but based on a form of biased opinion.  
d





> )Iron man and Spiderman could also solo narutoverse, what's your point?


I stated this last page. Do read all arguments presented to strengthen your post's accuracy. Otherwise I'd just be repeating myself and going in circles. I've used them as an EXAMPLE to showcase how WW Hulk fights in character and not how he fights based on warped opinionated speculation.



> Hang on a minute, did you just imply fighting ninjas magically reduces the hulk's speed?


Hang on, did you just back up the claims for Hulk's hypersonic speed earlier? What does this sentence tell you? 
H





> ulk sits on a sun lounger drinking lemonade and punches the characters as they come towards him.


1. How does he get to the sun? He can't jump that high fyi. The furthest he has ever jumped was the Mesosphere at best.
2. Hulk's lemonade and the glass that is repleted of it evaporates in the sun 
3. How are the ninjas going to reach the sun in the first place? WHY would they do it in the first place? 
4. They die the moment they SOMEHOW approach the sun within anything as close as Venus, so Hulk doesn't punch your magically enhanced ninjas.
5. Hulk will be trapped in the sun if he somehow reached it in the first place from the Earth.


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

> secondly: you either do not know what the hell your talking about or you are actively engaging in dishonest misrepresentation of feats..as Gray Hulk has shattered planetoids before and he is far weaker than WWH


_Are you referring to the meteor twice the size of earth? Do you not remember how he shattered that meteor? Also what other planetoids has he shattered?_


> this is also false..secondly they aren't smarter than Captain America and only the jinchuuriki can beat spiderman and you;'d be either A massively biased or B a liar to claim other wise..C possible both


_The fact that you have just stated that Spider-Man can only be defeated by jinchuurikis discounts your entire post. Can Spider-Man defeat the Nindaime Mizukage? Whom's body is literally water and oil itself? Can Spider-Man defeat the Raikages? You stated that only Jinchuurikis can defeat Spider-Man and therefore, Spider-Man defeats anything in the Naruto universe that isn't a Jinchuuriki. This is false and thus, false logic. I can now assume that you are now a liar, or simply ignorant to the Naruto Universe. Both is more than possible.
_


> and you feel this happens despite Hulk having a history of resisting soul rapes?


Exactly when did Soul raping (If it even exists) equal soul absorption?


> Punching out spirits and the like?


_Unrelated to soul absorption in anyway. Hulk has the power to see and touch astral bodies and spirits. _


> you flat out are officially engaging in dishonesty at this point


_Yet you have showcased ignorance yet you persist to post unstructured and poor reasons to the topic at hand and not only that, failed to comprehend why I'm even defending the ninjas in the first place. You replied the stated quote above depicting my statement that World War Hulk /=/ World Breaker. I suggest rereading page two where I have constantly insinuated that I restricted World Breaker here, which implies his feats completely. I have only been civil this entire time and still continue to be so despite the amount of bashes users have against me due to this thread. Disagreeing is fine, but what they do to approach me with what they believed I'm wrong with is what determines their worth. In this case, all I've been getting are biased posts filled with incoherent details, false depiction of feats, and ignorance of the Naruto world and their current abilities._


> you're from comic vine? Ah now i understand...that automatically makes you an invalid and untrustworthy source.


_Using this logic of yours, anyone from Pakistan and Iran is automatically considered a terrorist in the United States of America? False logic again. Judge me based on my composure and how I'm holding myself here in this thread against everyone of you and judge me based on what I'm typing here, not by the others from where I've came from._


> and that you feel this restriction matters is absolutely hilarious and comical that you think it magically invalidates his superiority to incarnations that have had half their bodies converted to anti matter and shrugged that off or punched out souls..is also funny as shit


_Your arguments, sentence skills, grammar usage, profanity, and bias opinion is quite humorous yet I never decided to point that out earlier. Tell me this, if Hulk had his body converted to anti matter in a fight, can he actually win against the being manipulating anti matter? No he cannot.  _


> did you just seriously claim ninjutsu is superior to his screaming?


_I stated that his scream DOES NOT equal soul absorption. His screaming is destructive alright and it can kill beings such as Namor. However soul absorption and his scream are completely different attacks of different natures and thus, shouldn't be compared._

h





> e funny part Spiderman is vastly superior to 95% of the naruto roster yet he seems to think they aren't


_I stated this countless times but let me restate it again, I used Spider-Man as an example and before stating a claim such as that, do read Naruto.  _



> really Comic Vine was a den of degenerates and fantards once..I was told it improved vastly..and then he manifests on this site with this thread..and it makes me sad to see we lost another forum to this shit


_Comicvine does have a lot of degenerates and fantards as a matter of fact, it's just that you're labeling the wrong guy here. When in ANY of my posts have I insinuated that I was or wasn't a fan for both Naruto and the Hulk? I am a fan to both as a matter of fact. All I was simply doing was providing a sense of balance for both sides so it can be a civil debate yet it bolstered into unnecessary insulting now, begun by you as a matter of fact. I have been civil all this time yet you're resorting to insults now. What does that tell me about YOU specifically? I don't berate the entire Naruto forums based on your word choice and approach, because that would imply everyone on these forums a child. Reread all my posts and reread everyone else's. I don't want to have to write a narrative or descriptive piece to portray my feelings to show how your guys appear in order to prove a point that was elevated further upon by you solely. _



> Muu takes to the air and rock thrown with the force to shatter entire mountain ranges impacts against his skull pulverizing it, Deidera gets his own bomb shoved up his ass, hulk grabs the tailed beasts and snaps their necks after walking through their attacks juggernaut style while laughing like a maniacal lunatic


_After reading this, you're not to be taken seriously and shouldn't ever be as a debater unless you change. You're not using logic to defend your posts, you're clearly insulting me based on disagreements and further feeding the fire with unnecessary site involvement. Comicvine is represented by me so thus, don't bring that in here. I represent myself and thus, judge ME for me based on what you see on this thread. Have you reread what you've typed however? Edo Tenseis are immortal and can regenerate and they will go on forever unless you seal them, draw out their true emotions and passions, or force the user (Kabuto) to make the necessary hand seals to deactivate the technique. I can already assume that you'll type something near liaison to the the above quote depicting Kabuto creating hand seals via force by Hulk. I repeat what I've just stated, you're not debating, you're not utilizing logic, and you're not taking this serious. You're posting simply because of disagreement, unintentional ignorance of the Naruto universe and a bit of Hulk's feats and the purposes that lies behind them (Understandable, after reading your posts, I highly doubt you can read critically), and insulting me when I was civil all this time and then, berating an entire site because of me. If a fat and dirty American set foot outside America, does he represent what America is repleted with? No he doesn't. Until you bolster your intelligence to hang precariously over what you've just showed here, don't bother posting back, because it's now detrimental._


----------



## Belly Ranks (Feb 18, 2012)

Hulk has a field day.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, the guy who can punch out asteroids 2x the size of Earth(yes he needed to be catapulted but it's still beyond anything in HST and not even his stronger versions), sink a country if he's not careful and other ridiculous feats will not crush the whole HST. 



> Why not use Hulk's low feats as well?
> 
> If we only acknowledge the ones such as him fighting the herald-levels like Silver Surfer, Thor, Hercules or entire teams of Avengers, X-Men etc...obviously Tobi's army don't stand a chance. Pure feats alone mean Hulk could just break the continent.
> 
> Then again, when we have normal street-levelers going against the likes of Hulk, he isn't going thunder clap-happy or at full power



We also have Wolverine blitzing Thor or Silver Surfer being beaten by thungs,should we use that low end feat of Thor or Surfer or others to help give weaker verses a chance?Hulk is beyond those street levelers like Captain America, jobbing does not count.A herald would kick Hulk's ass so that would be jobbing on the Herald's part if they struggle or don't pwn him. This is one of Hulk's stronger versions, he can replicate feats of weaker versions. It will take regular Sentry level or higher to knock this Hulk into banner. Saying that Hulk does'nt destroy a continent everytime he fights means he can't do it is ridiculous, plenty of  confirmed planet busters fight on Earth and don't make it go boom, does that mean they can't planet bust and Narutoverse can beat them?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 18, 2012)

Silly thread: Tobi doesn't need an army to sweep up Greg Pak's Wankstain and put it in the trash where it belongs

And I seriously hope we don't consider that asteroid feat being performed by _Grey Hulk_ as anything more than a blatant outlier.

Seriously.


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

@ Tranquil Fury
Is it more appropriate if I limit it to World War Hulk based on what he has done, not his other incarnations? Classic Hulk and any other Hulk written in the classic era has preformed feats to unfathomable levels. The reason I used World War Hulk out of any other Hulk is because his feats aren't as ridiculous and the fact that Tobi's army has more of a chance against World War Hulk than any other version. Basically, I only want to use Pak's World War Hulk, not any other version of Hulk for this battle. In other words,  I want him to fight liaison to this version of Hulk because that implies that he's in character, and no other versions of Hulk.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2012)

*PumpMastaFlex* lots of walls of text, could you list again what you consider the things that can harm/hurt/be a possible trouble to WWH in Tobi's army/Naruto-verse ?


----------



## Distance (Feb 18, 2012)

But Hulk is strongest one there is!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 18, 2012)

It's not like I'm using his feat of surviving blasts from Gladiator, that's an outlier.He has supported the weight of continents during tectonic shifts and he does trade blows with characters who can bust planetoids. And since Hulk can tank Johnny's best flame and even the latter would realise only a copy would go down to them not the real deal, Tobi or anyone in Narutoverse is not burning him or doing anything for that matter.

EDIT But we know that Hulk is >most other incarnations/personas of the character, this would be like me limiting SSJ Goku only to his feats of creating giant explosions and ignoring he can blow up a moon or even a planet based on what weaker characters like Piccolo and Frieza can do. Hell even going only with feats, unless Narutoverse can knock Hulk into base, they can't you need regular Sentry level atleast.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 18, 2012)

Who wants to bet this guy's from moviecodec?

Hulk just smashes them.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 18, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Silly thread: Tobi doesn't need an army to sweep up Greg Pak's Wankstain and put it in the trash where it belongs



so i'm not the only one who thought world war hulk was basically a glorified fanfiction?

iirc iwd feels the same way come to think of it


----------



## Byrd (Feb 18, 2012)

Seriously what can they do... he resisted soulfucking.. survived nukes with no problems.. has insane durability and regen.. hell we have HST characters that can *almost destroy* his army and you think hulk cannot


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> *PumpMastaFlex* lots of walls of text, could you list again what you consider the things that can harm/hurt/be a possible trouble to WWH in Tobi's army/Naruto-verse ?



Tobi's soul absorption and his time-space technique, Itachi's sword of Totsaku.

@Fury
I understand your points and reasons but is it not against his character to actually fight in a method that you're possibly insinuating towards, judging from what we've seen in Pak's run? I know that Hulk would win more times than Tobi's army can, but I'm just balancing out the two to make this somewhat of a decent thread... which turns out to be a joke. Anyways, I apologize for the creation of this thread and I prefer to let it die out now.



> Who wants to bet this guy's from moviecodec?


You've lost that bet if you did.


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> so i'm not the only one who thought world war hulk was basically a glorified fanfiction?
> 
> iirc iwd feels the same way come to think of it



_I'm sorry but the moment he's defeated Strange (Albeit it was pis) and actually stood his own against Sentry, it was evident that he was by your terms, a glorified fanfiction._


----------



## Ulti (Feb 18, 2012)

no even before that i mean.

the way hulk was portrayed was...fanboyish


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 18, 2012)

What is this

4 pages?

Seriously?


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> no even before that i mean.
> 
> the way hulk was portrayed was...fanboyish



_The vast majority of people are idiots and the simpler, the better for them. Some of these people have bolster into a Hulk fan but beyond that of a regular fan. They will start to spout out detrimental nonsense of utter ridiculousness such as Hulk sitting on the sun drinking lemonade for one and fighting at hypersonic speeds for two and resisting attacks he has never shown he could or have done so before such as being transported through Time and Space for three. It can be a tad bit more idiotic when fans start to claim that he can defeat Galactus when he's angry enough. There was even a thread of Hulk v. TOAA and there was ONE fan that was trolling that Hulk CAN defeat TOAA in Marvel. TOAA is the writer itself. The humor in these claims are apparent. I like the Hulk due to Banner and Hulk solely. I didn't care much for classic Hulk. He was just... there. That's it. _


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Feb 18, 2012)

lol even with a speed disadvantage and overwhelming numbers Hulk rapes.
"only multi-state level" 

Also about the weakest Hulk soloing Naruto in 15 seconds, I'm pretty sure that's wrong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2012)

> Tobi's soul absorption and his time-space technique, Itachi's sword of Totsaku.


- you mean human path from Rinnegan ? That just rips the soul out, doesn't absorb it IIRC .. regardless Hulk has soulfucking resist feats

- Totsuka I'm not sure what the method is, it says it puts the target in an eternal dreamlike genjutsu in da bottle, tbh looks like more soulfucking .. or sealing, I'm not sure how to quantify that for Marvel terms .. there's also the possibility that it needs to be able to physically pierce the skin (even though it's an ethereal sword) for this to work and ofc it will never be able to do so for Hulk

- spacetime might be better, I doubt Hulk can teleport or break through dimensions like Trion Juggs (although maybe he can, I wouldn't be surprised), but Tobi needs to be in melee and solid to do so and with Hulk's hypersonic-relativistic-FTL reflexes that's not gonna happen .. he can also hit intangible beings, so Tobi isn't safe even in that form


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

The Ninth Warlord said:


> lol even with a speed disadvantage and overwhelming numbers Hulk rapes.
> "only multi-state level"
> 
> Also about the weakest Hulk soloing Naruto in 15 seconds, I'm pretty sure that's wrong.



_Did Greg Pak's World War Hulk ever preformed a feat that suggests he was continental level? No he hasn't and I restricted World Breaker for a reason. Classic Hulk and his older incarnations have done so because it was the classic era. Feats back that are unfathomable for the current era. Classic Thor had microsecond reaction, now he's been blitzed by Wolverine, classic Thor used to have been able to survive planetary level energy attacks without incredible damage, now he's been the punching bag for the Dark Avengers, classic Thor used to have been able to preform amazing feats against beings of skyfather and cosmic level beings, now he's nowhere near as impressive as he used to be. _


----------



## death1217 (Feb 18, 2012)

4 pages? OBD is turning into moviecodec......


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

> you mean human path from Rinnegan ? That just rips the soul out, doesn't absorb it IIRC .. regardless Hulk has soulfucking resist feats


He can also absorb the soul temporarily apparently but I believe that's the Naraka path ability. He was going to do so to Naruto before Kakashi and Gai intervened. 



> - Totsuka I'm not sure what the method is, it says it puts the target in an eternal dreamlike genjutsu in da bottle, tbh looks like more soulfucking .. or sealing, I'm not sure how to quantify that for Marvel terms .. there's also the possibility that it needs to be able to physically pierce the skin (even though it's an ethereal sword) for this to work and ofc it will never be able to do so for Hulk


It's quite iffy on this one but it leans more to the possibility that it will pierce Hulk due to the fact that it's an Ethereal blade. 

- spacetime might be better, I doubt Hulk can teleport or break through dimensions like Trion Juggs (although maybe he can, I wouldn't be surprised), but Tobi needs to be in melee and solid to do so and with Hulk's hypersonic-relativistic-FTL reflexes that's not gonna happen .. he can also hit intangible beings, so Tobi isn't safe even in that form[/QUOTE]
Hulk is in the tier of characters that CAN do so but only for plot. Breaking through dimensions is a dues ex machina feat or a plot feat. However since Hulk has never demonstrated the ability to do so, it holds no weight here. Hulk doesn't have hypersonic/FTL reflexes. He's never proven to possess such reactions. He has however, proven that he can catch missiles and tag beings such as Spider-Man and classic Quicksilver.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 18, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> _Did Greg Pak's World War Hulk ever preformed a feat that suggests he was continental level? No he hasn't and I restricted World Breaker for a reason. Classic Hulk and his older incarnations have done so because it was the classic era. Feats back that are unfathomable for the current era. *Classic Thor had microsecond reaction, now he's been blitzed by Wolverine,* classic Thor used to have been able to survive planetary level energy attacks without incredible damage, now he's been the punching bag for the Dark Avengers, classic Thor used to have been able to preform amazing feats against beings of skyfather and cosmic level beings, now he's nowhere near as impressive as he used to be. _




Really?A demi god being blitzed by a street leveler(even admitting Wolverine was faster) is normal for you?Regular Thor is not Skyfather level true , he's herald level at best but saying that Wolverine can blitz him is cherry picking a low end feat, it's like saying Black Panther>Silver Surfer or Spiderman can trade blows with Firelord. For the last time, this Hulk is still stronger than most previous Hulks even his classic era self. Even Hulk after classic era is continental level, he has held tectonic plates and traded blows with characters who can do similar.

EDIT Yeah, Hulk does'nt have reactions to keep up with Sentry or Thor in a fight despite doing so, those guys are clearly not one of the many guys who are beyond hypersonic but since Wolverine blitzed Thor the latter can't be that fast?. Hulk can do so because of plot?His whole gimmick is the more angry he becomes the more powerful he gets, do you not get that is one of the strongest Hulks?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 18, 2012)

Has marvel ever been reconned?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 18, 2012)

What?If you mean have retcons, sure. We are not using things that have been retconned, just feats based on consistent level of power and what Hulk can do at his higher levels which he can do as WWH. You don't even need WWH to solo this.

Claiming that Narutoverse can stand a chance because Captain America or Wolverine make stronger characters job is cherry picking low end showings, by that logic Wolverine with table>Hercules.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Has marvel ever been reconned?


some of it, but not like DC

Beyonder, molecule man, current Strange (although I'm not sure if that's a retcon or they just thought up a plausible way to depower him), probably something else


not Hulk though IIRC (his origin maybe ?), technically all classic feats should apply, though OBD generally rolls with modern feats


----------



## FireEel (Feb 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> - Totsuka I'm not sure what the method is, it says it puts the target in an eternal dreamlike genjutsu in da bottle, tbh looks like more soulfucking .. or sealing, I'm not sure how to quantify that for Marvel terms .. there's also the possibility that it needs to be able to physically pierce the skin (even though it's an ethereal sword) for this to work and ofc it will never be able to do so for Hulk



Totsuka is the interesting thing to talk about.

Consider this...a weakened Orochimaru was duking it physically with KN4, getting slammed by cityblock-level shockwaves, getting thrown about and slashed into half. And still he could laugh at KN4 and call it an interesting fight.

Against Itachi, Orochimaru immediately used what could very well have been the strongest technique in his arsenal, and he knew full well what Itachi was capable of, Amaterasu, Tsukyomi, Susano'o etc...but not Totsuka. That means Orochimaru was confident of tanking anything Itachi could throw at him.

He was ready to back it up too, when the giant sword damn well stab through most of his body and his snake body, he still laughed and said, "Did you really think this sword is of use against me? I - !!! IT- CAN'T- BE?!" That implies to me that Orochimaru was indeed in a state where he was absolutely impervious to ridiculous levels of physical punishment, but Itachi's sword wasn't actually a physical one so...he got owned.

Not saying Totsuka kills Hulk. But I am saying we shouldn't immediately rule it out.


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

> Really?A demi god being blitzed by a street leveler is normal for you?


With the current feats of Thor, it is. Thor's high end reaction feats are rare and inconsistent. His consistent feats however are around peak human to superhuman levels.


> Regular Thor is not Skyfather level , he's herald level at best but saying that Wolverine can blitz him is cherry picking a low end feat, it's like saying Black Panther>Silver Surfer or Spiderman can trade blows with Firelord.


Storm stunned Surfer with a bolt of lightning in that same comic and later on, Surfer stated he was playing along and not trying to break out of Panther's armlock. As for Spider-Man v. Firelord, that fight was absolutely ridiculous. I know Thor's herald level. It's obvious due to feats and fights.



> For the last time, this Hulk is still stronger than most previous Hulks even his classic era self. Even Hulk after classic era is continental level, he has held tectonic plates and traded blows with characters who can do similar.


I'm aware of what World War Hulk is and nearly every other incarnations of Hulk are. It was World Breaker Hulk whom held down the tectonic plates. Those plates that he held down were on planet Sakaar, a planet from what I've read, was much bigger than Earth. As for trading blows with others, Sentry had trouble carrying the Helicarrier, which at best looks to be a hundred thousand tons. Sentry isn't best known for his strength after Bendis. As for Thor, Thor has engaged against the Hulk in contests of physical strength and within one instance, they've been locked on for longer than an hour. It's evident that Hulk starts off weaker at first but he gets stronger as he gets angrier no? Why would Thor struggle with a weaker Hulk yet the contest still remains a stalemate for both? Thor holds back against mortal creatures, including Hulk:


----------



## Byrd (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I know... I was just curious
and no it was WWH that hold down the plates... not WB

This "WB" hulk you are referring to didn't appear till the end when he was gonna sink the eastern seaboard

In heart of the monster.. he was mostly in his WWH form until he release the energy that nearly destroyed that city and his fight with Red-Shehulk


----------



## Glorioesrain (Feb 18, 2012)

(<({O})>) Well now, given W.W.H is limited to feats within range of a select persona, can he still execute massive thunderclaps exerting conclusively destructive shockwaves?

Also, how should he defeat the Edo Zombies? Apparently Tobi's army can regen the entirety of their physical structure upon destruction..

This should prove noteworthy, unless Hulk manages to toss or knock them out of orbit, perhapse by some other means within his persona that has not been stated in these posts..

How will W.W.H likely destroy the Immortals whom with detail, anticipate his power? 

P.M.F/anyone, Your thoughts? ___ _ ___


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 18, 2012)

> His consistent feats however are around peak human to superhuman levels





> I know Thor's herald level. It's obvious due to feats and fights



What?You know Thor is herald level which means he can react to FTL characters but limit him to "peak human to low super human". 



> As for Spider-Man v. Firelord, that fight was absolutely ridiculous



But Wolverine blitzing Thor is not?



> As for Thor, Thor has engaged against the Hulk in contests of physical strength and within one instance, they've been locked on for longer than an hour



You know this but still think Narutoverse let alone Tobi's army stands a chance?What are you doing?Thor has planetary strength, his match with Herc was going to cause the axis to tilt, even ignoring that he's gone up against other gods. Hulk himself has gone up against powerhouses of Marvel, not saying he's Gladiator level or Thanos level but he's continent level+ easily by powerscaling and consistent showings(it helps he does have such a feat post classic era).


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 18, 2012)

> Implying that The Sword of Totsuka can physicaly cut someone on WWHs level


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

> What?You know Thor is herald level which means he can react to FTL characters but limit him to "peak human to low super human".


His feats clearly insinuates that he does not possess any feats to react to light. Herald level does not automatically mean they can react to light. Herald level was created as a tier by fans. That's it. From every single showing I've seen of Thor, nothing suggests he possesses light speed reaction.


> But Wolverine blitzing Thor is not?


Wolverine has been stated to have been a blur to the human eye, and he's tagged Spider-Man in every single instance of their fights (Regular Spider-Man). In every single instance of current Thor, he has not yet portrayed an impressive reaction feat that insinuates nanosecond reaction. Yes he can fly beyond hyperspace speeds, but that's travel speed, not reaction. 



> You know this but still think Narutoverse let alone Tobi's army stands a chance?What are you doing?Thor has planetary strength, his match with Herc was going to cause the axis to tilt, even ignoring that he's gone up against other gods. Hulk himself has gone up against powerhouses of Marvel, not saying he's Gladiator level or Thanos level but he's continent level+ easily by powerscaling and consistent showings(it helps he does have such a feat post classic era)


I've stated on page three that I was adding balance to the thread and showcase that the shinobis have a chance of winning, doesn't mean they can win however since it's a chance. Doesn't mean that I'm debating that the shinobis win. I'm merely pointing out that it isn't a stomp. This is quite incoherent by the way, power scaling doesn't work in comics nor does A>B>C logic.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 18, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> Hulk doesn't have hypersonic/FTL reflexes. *He's never proven to possess such reactions. He has however, proven that he can catch missiles*



You just shot down your own argument. IIRC he caught ICBMs. Typical ones such as the  are well into hypersonic speed. Even catching air-to-air missiles will be high supersonic usually.

Now I don't quite buy him having FTL reactions and see that as a high end outlier, but hypersonic+ should be well into his range.


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

> You just shot down your own argument. IIRC he caught ICBMs. Typical ones such as the Minuteman III are well into hypersonic speed. Even catching air-to-air missiles will be high supersonic usually.


I apologize. What I meant to type was that he possesses the reactions, he just can't fight at that level of speed and he has never shown to have been able to fight at the hypersonic range. He can react to it yes, but to move at that level of speeds bordering jumping or to fight on that level? No. Anywho, I say we let this thread die since it's caused more bad than good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 18, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> His feats clearly insinuates that he does not possess any feats to react to light. Herald level does not automatically mean they can react to light. Herald level was created as a tier by fans. That's it. *From every single showing I've seen of Thor, nothing suggests he possesses light speed reaction*.
> Wolverine has been stated to have been a blur to the human eye, and he's tagged Spider-Man in every single instance of their fights (Regular Spider-Man). In every single instance of current Thor, he has not yet portrayed an impressive reaction feat that insinuates nanosecond reaction. Yes he can fly beyond hyperspace speeds, but that's travel speed, not reaction.
> 
> 
> I've stated on page three that I was adding balance to the thread and showcase that the shinobis have a chance of winning, doesn't mean they can win however since it's a chance. Doesn't mean that I'm debating that the shinobis win. I'm merely pointing out that it isn't a stomp. This is quite incoherent by the way, power scaling doesn't work in comics nor does A>B>C logic.



Somebody clearly hasn't read the first Story Arc of The Mighty Thor then...when Thor was fighting a non bloodlusted Surfer in a inter planetary fight.


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

> Somebody clearly hasn't read the first Story Arc of The Mighty Thor then...when Thor was fighting a non bloodlusted Surfer.


Was that the fight where an angry Thor was fighting both Adam Warlock and Surfer? Where Warlock claimed that Thor was fighting as fast as the lightning he commands, but swifter? Anywho, I say we take it into the pms since this is off-topic and I along with many others (Evident) want this thread to die.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 18, 2012)

PumpMastaFlex said:


> Was that the fight where an angry Thor was fighting both Adam Warlock and Surfer? Where Warlock claimed that Thor was fighting as fast as the lightning he commands, but swifter? Anywho, I say we take it into the pms since this is off-topic and I along with many others (Evident) want this thread to die.



No it was the most recent Mighty Thor run when Galactus came to earth wanting the World Tree's seed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 18, 2012)

EJ is not refering to the one where Thor has warrior madness, this is the recent one with Galactus vs Odin. Heralds move from planet to planet finding worlds for Galactus, Herald level requires FTL speed/reaction. How can Thor be low superhuman or peak human?That's street level, he's a demi god and son of Skyfather Odin.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Feb 18, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> EJ is not refering to the one where Thor has warrior madness, this is the recent one with Galactus vs Odin. Heralds move from planet to planet finding worlds for Galactus, Herald level requires FTL speed/reaction. How can Thor be low superhuman or peak human?That's street level, he's a demi god and son of Skyfather Odin.


 (<({O})>) Does Herald level consistently define reaction speed?


----------



## PumpMastaFlex (Feb 18, 2012)

Mjolnir is what makes Thor move that fast. He can will Mjolnir to the point where he can move faster than light OR another assumption is that he commands Mjolnir to move where he wants to move first, similar to how Surfer can command his board to attack Thor. That's travel speed. He can calculate before flying at that level of speed to blitz someone at faster than light speeds. I do agree however that Thor does have some form of super human reaction and possibly a sort of enhanced vision (He's thrown Mjolnir to ridiculously far places), but not nanosecond. It also depends solely on how Thor's written. For example, if he was a DC character, his speed would have a drastic increase or the beings he's fighting would be fighting below their level of speed to fight him. Similar to how every single being that's far faster than the Hulk always stay grounded and fight on his level, such as Gladiator and Sentry. Since Thor's earthbound, his speed stays earthbound as well whereas his equal, Beta ray Bill possibly possesses nanosecond reaction. So Thor COULD possess said reaction, it's just he's never shown nor used it within the decades he's been here.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh my god...

Lock this now.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 18, 2012)

Locking by request.


----------

